# 02 Sebring isn't starting.



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

http://www.ifitjams.com/starting.htm


----------



## winrawr (Sep 14, 2013)

We determined it was the timing belt due to only missing compression. Fuel, Air, and Spark were all there. We checked the timing belt and it has slack in it. It rocks back pretty hard when you stop cranking. Also, pinging was heard the very last time it was running, but I wasn't there so this wasn't known by me. We're going to check if the timing is off and I'll update.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

of course timing is off, if the belt was loose. You need to replace it asap. Quite surprised you have belt, not chain.


----------

